# What to do with old or broke arrows?



## shadowcat05 (Dec 31, 2005)

How about wind chimes with an archers taste for art.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

lol. I could see i if you had some old aluminum ones laying around!!


----------



## Bowtech Mike (Aug 20, 2005)

I use them to launch bottle rockets.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ round here we use our hands for that.....lol


----------



## ilgenfritz (Aug 11, 2009)

I cut them down and my 2 & 5 yer old kids use them to shoot on their pvc bows. I use the back cap of a pen to insert into the front of the arrow to make it safe in the house.


----------



## Kaos (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a small barrel full of all sorts. When I shoot or bust one of the ends of a carbon, I will cut 1/4" off an old crossbow bolt and it will fit perfectly over my victory carbons. Just clean up the busted end and glue on. Only adds maybe a grain or two of weight. I haven't noticed any arrow flight change.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i cut them 6 or 8"long and glue golf T in one end and a feild point in the other end and use it to install inserts inside good shafts. on another rather than the field point i glue in the insert and use it for installing field points.saves getting a lot of glue on fingers and hands.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

kc hay seed said:


> i cut them 6 or 8"long and glue golf T in one end and a feild point in the other end and use it to install inserts inside good shafts. on another rather than the field point i glue in the insert and use it for installing field points.saves getting a lot of glue on fingers and hands.


glue the point into the shaft with threads hanging out. sorry about that


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

I've got several stuck in the ground various places in the garden and flower beds.


----------



## ShotSpotArchery (Dec 28, 2010)

If they still have the fletching attached, I cut them off about six inches and fix them like a complete mini arrow to hang off the rear view mirror. Just put a nock loop together and let it swing! Quite a few of of them dangling in the trucks around here now. Lol


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

made an arrow pen, my 6 yr old son loves it.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Done the arrow pen thing.
I use some to lash my green peppers up in the garden.
Also use them to mark the rows.
Cut them down and add a nock at each end, use as string spreader for serving jig.
Cut them down and sell them as "coke" straws.:jksign: Really did have a guy request some for this.


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

glue a bunch back together,, BAM you got an extra arrow! my cousin took one of his old carbons and slipped it over his truck antenna with the fletchings up. used RTV to adhere it on so it doesnt come off. looked great for about a month till a Cadillac when head on with him. held up to the impact great.. front axle, not so much.


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

Cut the damaged ends off of a broken one and glue in an insert. Then use it as a "holder" to sharpen broadheads on a stone or other sharpening device.

Joe


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Kinda surprised this thread hasnt taken off with all the DIY'ers on here! lol

Anyone made bow legs?


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

I use them out in the yard to mark my 20, 30, 40, and 50 yard marks to my target.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

thats quite a few replies really


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

I had one over my truck's antenna. Unfortunately, after a few months of exposure, the intense UV here in Hawaii had really tore up the vanes, and they just crumbled away. I like the mirror dangle idea though.....might hafta do that one.


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

Last Fall I was rigging up another hunting bow with a movable pin sight that did not have enough clearance to mount my quiver, so I cut 3/4 inch spacers out of a carbon arrow piece and with longer screws - problem solved. Have also used them with as a peg hook for holding various items in various places - the length that you can make them is determined by the length of the dry wall screws that you have available and the weight that it will be holding.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

*Try this*

I broke the rod for my blinds and hot glued an arrow in it's place.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats an awesome idea with the blinds..


----------



## wbrogdon (Nov 16, 2010)

good idea.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Brock-ID said:


> I broke the rod for my blinds and hot glued an arrow in it's place.
> View attachment 1153108


Great! 

I'm going to do that just to send my wife...lol

I took one my busted arrows cut it to 10 inchs (super stiff spine) squared it up and now I use it to check my broadheads for straightness.

I also cut one to 6'' put a nock in each end, use it as a string seperator for redoing my serving.


----------



## joe.esq1 (Aug 1, 2011)

back scratcher...


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

joe.esq1 said:


> back scratcher...


 I've done one of those and used an old cured turkey foot as the scratcher! And the pen. But the blind idea is golden


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

I use them for pushrods, and wing struts in my RC model planes


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

HOYTFFZY11 said:


> I use them out in the yard to mark my 20, 30, 40, and 50 yard marks to my target.


 my luck i would forget them out there then when i mowed............not so good! i dig about 3-4 inch deep rectangle in the ground then lay a brick in there and put dirt round the edges then do one at 30 yards,etc and va-a-boom vada bing you have a lawn mower safe 20,30,40 marks and how ever many more you'd like to have


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I've been wanting to make a pen from a GoldTip. Where can I get internals that will fit?


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

Take 2 or 3 of equal length and glue rubber small game blunts in 1 end. Then go to the hardware store and get a large rubber sink stopper. Drill 2 or 3 holes in the stopper, pass the arrows through, and you have a low cost shooting bipod/tripod that works very well!


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
I cut alloy arrows into lots of 1/2" pieces, sand the ends on a disc sander and thread them on round elastic thread with a bead between each piece to make necklaces and bangles. My grandaughters and their friends love them.
Phil


----------



## chaser (Dec 19, 2005)

i use them to mark the rows in my garden.


----------



## Ichabodcrane (Sep 4, 2010)

I like the mirror ornament, I will have to make one of those.


----------



## wesgillock (Dec 15, 2008)

Just a word of caution from experance . If you make an antenia cover, I had a 2010 model truck and the body started splitting where the ant. bolts on. New trucks have thin weak metal now. Caught it before to much damage was done. It started rattling is how I found it


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

wesgillock said:


> Just a word of caution from experance . If you make an antenia cover, I had a 2010 model truck and the body started splitting where the ant. bolts on. New trucks have thin weak metal now. Caught it before to much damage was done. It started rattling is how I found it


Warranty body work? that will start rusting soon!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I make fishing lures out of them.. cut one inch in front of fletching using wire line tie loop for ring or swivel insert through a couple of red beads then insert through arrow finish out of knock area or cut off behind fletching... a couple of more red or other colour beads then twist off with a treble hook make sure arrow spins on wire..works just like a spinner bait if fletching is helixed lots looks neat.. works and very cheap to make...plastic fletching of course and you can make all lengths depending on fletching...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I make fishing lures out of them.. cut one inch in front of fletching using wire line tie loop for ring or swivel insert through a couple of red beads then insert through arrow finish out of knock area or cut off behind fletching... a couple more red or other colour beads then twist off with a treble hook make sure arrow spins on wire..works just like a spinner bait if fletching is helixed lots looks neat.. works and very cheap to make...plastic fletching of course and you can make all lengths depending on fletching length...


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

Break em over my knee and send them to the landfill.


----------



## wesgillock (Dec 15, 2008)

out of warrenty. I drive alot already high mileage. I just went under fender liner to ant bolt and primed real good. so for no rust. but no more pretty arrow ant for me. They look great but! I like the mirror hanger I might try that if I get some nanos. My tripple x's bit to big I think. Like the fishing lure aspect also would like to see a pic of that one.


----------



## hoytrulez (Jul 27, 2009)

Any pics of the mini mirror arrows?


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> I make fishing lures out of them.. cut one inch in front of fletching using wire line tie loop for ring or swivel insert through a couple of red beads then insert through arrow finish out of knock area or cut off behind fletching... a couple more red or other colour beads then twist off with a treble hook make sure arrow spins on wire..works just like a spinner bait if fletching is helixed lots looks neat.. works and very cheap to make...plastic fletching of course and you can make all lengths depending on fletching length...


Got a picture of that carbon fish catcher? Would love to see that!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Just made a paper tuning stand and used two old arrows


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

I went castfishing and took some old arrows to use to hold up the rods. I stuck them in the ground in an x shape. It worked okay and beet looking for sticks to use. The idea could be improved. I was thinking of using one arrow straight down and wire to create a v shape. I did almost trip over it once, so you may want to use fletched arrows to reflect the lantern. 
I also used a section of an arrow to remove my old fishing line when I was stringing it. I chucked it In a cordless drill and opened the bail then let the drill do the work. I just leave the sting on it and add to it every time i do it this way there's no mess to clean up.
Just a couple of thoughts.


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

> I cut them down and my 2 & 5 yer old kids use them to shoot on their pvc bows. I use the back cap of a pen to insert into the front of the arrow to make it safe in the house.


Would you mind expanding on the "how" for the pvc bows and pen cap tips?


----------



## hmstdsolow (Sep 30, 2008)

You can cut off the broken end and use them in a different weapon: a sling bow. This is a sling shot modified to shoot arrows. good for small game. 
http://youtu.be/-6LxKfpAPYA


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

The rifle bipod idea is GREAT


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Koorsboom said:


> Would you mind expanding on the "how" for the pvc bows and pen cap tips?


Yes, please show us how the PVC bow is made... I am very interested...


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

they work pretty good for heli training gear too if u put wiffle balls on the ends.


92safari said:


> I use them for pushrods, and wing struts in my RC model planes


----------



## S Callahan (Jan 2, 2009)

I have one acting as a curtain rod in the utility room.


----------



## bearauto11 (Apr 7, 2010)

Huaco said:


> Yes, please show us how the PVC bow is made... I am very interested...


This is how I made them for my kid:

http://www.scbowhunters.org/Kids_Corner.html


----------



## JGB15 (May 21, 2003)

tomater stakes


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

Garden stakes

Sent from my SGH-T759 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

I have made some mini blow guns out of them. Pack it along in your quiver and shoot at pests while on stand. Make more darts while sitting there bored.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

I use them to stake my seedlings in the yard. It's funny in the spring to be mowing and see the faces of people when they drive by and see the array of arrows sticking out of the yard.


----------



## Axtell3 (Oct 18, 2009)

Stiffened up the forend of a Savage tupperware stock. Cut to length and swamp with epoxy.
It helped, but nothing like a decent wood or laminate stock.


----------



## Jay2413 (Nov 26, 2010)

I cut about a 12" piece of shaft (carbon or aluminum, doesn't matter) stick a nock in one end and throw it in my tackle box. Works great for those idiot fish that swallow your last Kahler hook.


----------



## dspilotservice (Sep 7, 2011)

I seen a guy on here before that was useing them to make stabs. They looked pretty good to.


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

Jay2413 said:


> I cut about a 12" piece of shaft (carbon or aluminum, doesn't matter) stick a nock in one end and throw it in my tackle box. Works great for those idiot fish that swallow your last Kahler hook.


Hook remover. Now that's using the ol' noggin!


----------



## tnfob (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a "donation tree" in the back yard. About 15 ft up is where all my trash arrows go.


----------



## n.sampey (Sep 1, 2011)

i use them to beat my dogs when they get out the pen


----------



## chrisjan_81 (Mar 10, 2004)

I just recently made some break-down shooting sticks (more for fun but they turned out really good) and i make bowfishing arrows out of them. I have sooo many different size arrows from so many different aluminum years. It takes a little fenangling, but i'll put a carbon inside an alluminum, inside another alluminum, and 2 part epoxy all of them together really well. some i've put little rivets made of finishing nails that kind of hold them all together in case the glue lets go something. i'll also put some silicone in both ends so water can never get inside. they are really quite strong, i've had zero problems with them bending, and with how expensive bowfishing arrows are and how some days i'll pop 2 or so off... they're right up my budget alley  i'll also make bowfishing points out of really stiff wire and old field points. those hold fish pretty well too and are really easy to replace.


----------



## BOWWINCH (Oct 17, 2006)

The wire handle on my fly swatter broke so I duct taped a used up arrow to it.


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

BOWWINCH said:


> The wire handle on my fly swatter broke so I duct taped a used up arrow to it.


Holy crap! What kind of pterodactyl sized skeeter you got up there? I mean if your braking wire handled fly swatters you may wanna upgrade to a 20ga scatter gun!


----------



## joe.esq1 (Aug 1, 2011)

BOWWINCH said:


> The wire handle on my fly swatter broke so I duct taped a used up arrow to it.


Pure Genious!!


----------



## BOWWINCH (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm a design/manufacturing engineer. Use the fly swatter in my trailer that I use for hunting. Depends on the time of the year and temperature when the flies and other flying insects are around that need to be taught a lesson not to mess with me.


----------



## chrisjan_81 (Mar 10, 2004)

Just came up with something else! Used an old larger size aluminum shaft, with pipecutters to make a ring about 1/8-1/4 inch long... then snipped it so the ring was about 2/3rds of a circle. fut felt on the inside and outside of the ring, and on the other little 1/4 circle pieces i used to kind of stabilize the sides and to help 'felt it to the arrow shelf... and it works GREAT as an arrow holder for my drop-away!!! The alluminum is flexible enough to hold the smaller dia carbon, but when the arrow draws back and the angle changes, it lifts out just perfect. i can hold it upside down, sideways... and it stays in... yet when you draw back... it comes out perfectly! 

If you get bored and have a rest that this would be useful... take 5-10 mins and give it a shot...  dont think you'd be disappointed.


----------



## jackcorzine (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's some pics of my arrow antenna mod. Hope you like it, I do!


----------



## jfish (Nov 14, 2007)

A 6" piece of an old aluminum shaft makes a great eye ball tool for rigging ballyhoo. Pops their eyes right out!


----------



## b0whunter1 (Sep 23, 2011)

I made a fly swatter out of one. Just camo taped the swatter to the shaft. I use it in my deer lease trailer.


----------

